# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY enternal filters

## toledosun

Hi all,

I've started my outdoor goldfish pond with a 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1 ft tank. Currently, for filtration, I'm using a plant fertilizer pail covered with coral sand. Water hose pushed to the bottom and water filtered as it flows up.

Problem with this pimitive method:

a) pail very ugly;
b) I've to put the pail inside the pond.

Anybody with better suggestions or advice as to where I can get external filtration containers?

Thanks

----------


## toledosun

Hi all,

I've started my outdoor goldfish pond with a 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1 ft tank. Currently, for filtration, I'm using a plant fertilizer pail covered with coral sand. Water hose pushed to the bottom and water filtered as it flows up.

Problem with this pimitive method:

a) pail very ugly;
b) I've to put the pail inside the pond.

Anybody with better suggestions or advice as to where I can get external filtration containers?

Thanks

----------


## toledosun

Hi all,

I've started my outdoor goldfish pond with a 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1 ft tank. Currently, for filtration, I'm using a plant fertilizer pail covered with coral sand. Water hose pushed to the bottom and water filtered as it flows up.

Problem with this pimitive method:

a) pail very ugly;
b) I've to put the pail inside the pond.

Anybody with better suggestions or advice as to where I can get external filtration containers?

Thanks

----------


## toledosun

Hi all,

I've started my outdoor goldfish pond with a 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1 ft tank. Currently, for filtration, I'm using a plant fertilizer pail covered with coral sand. Water hose pushed to the bottom and water filtered as it flows up.

Problem with this pimitive method:

a) pail very ugly;
b) I've to put the pail inside the pond.

Anybody with better suggestions or advice as to where I can get external filtration containers?

Thanks

----------


## loupgarou

yeah,. buy eheim or other commercial pond filters.

----------


## toledosun

can I buy just the casing, since I already have the power head? Any idea where's a good place to buy them from?

----------


## zac08

Use an external sump filter. Have a small fibreglass tank outside the pond and use a pump to pump out the water from the pond into the sump (control the flow here or you'll flood the sump). The sump can be made byusing layers of filtration media and the lower end of the fibreglass tank can be made an exit by simply drilling a hole and attaching a hose to the pond....

Should be much cheaper than getting a full external filer from Eheim.

----------


## tawauboy

you can try to look for those air-tight food containers which have a metal clasp to clamp the cover shut.

----------


## toledosun

> ----------------
> On 10/14/2002 11:25:08 AM 
> 
> Use an external sump filter. Have a small fibreglass tank outside the pond and use a pump to pump out the water from the pond into the sump (control the flow here or you'll flood the sump). The sump can be made byusing layers of filtration media and the lower end of the fibreglass tank can be made an exit by simply drilling a hole and attaching a hose to the pond....
> 
> Should be much cheaper than getting a full external filer from Eheim.
> ----------------


This is an interesting idea. How do I go about sealing the hose to the tank to ensure that water doesn't seep out? Would the silicone available at DIY shops work?

----------

